# Riphah or IMDC for bds?



## Latifa37 (Sep 7, 2015)

Heyy.
So i need to know which one's better for dental.. i'd really appreciate if anyone could give me the pros and cons of both these unis.. apart the fact that IMDC accepts donations.. apart from that,academics and all. Thanks.


----------



## Latifa37 (Sep 7, 2015)

I need to choose between Riphah and IMDC ASAP!


----------



## Skandril (Jan 5, 2015)

Both are about equal in terms of BDS. There is not really any comparison as far as I can see.


----------



## Latifa37 (Sep 7, 2015)

Skandril said:


> Both are about equal in terms of BDS. There is not really any comparison as far as I can see.


 But i've heard in Isb,bds at Riphah is the best..


----------



## nidarasul (Sep 23, 2013)

Riphah is better for both MBBS and Dental. The only bad thing about Riphah is the conservative college atmosphere. But in terms of studies, Riphah is far better than IMDC.


----------



## Skandril (Jan 5, 2015)

I recently read an article on the web about universities not to attend in Pakistan. My statement is based on that, you guys should read it.


----------



## mnaq1995 (Oct 21, 2014)

I have a friend in riphah dpt who is fed up of the super conservative administration there


----------



## Latifa37 (Sep 7, 2015)

I'm well aware of the super conservative atmosphere which i wouldn't be able to handle but apart from that.. and could you guys rate the academics of imdc outta 10 compared to other unis in isb region?


----------



## azharhshah (Oct 6, 2015)

ripha, ideally located in centre of Islamabad for BDS, and no complains, they are well established in BDS maybe older than anyone else here


----------



## Rasim (Oct 25, 2015)

What do you mean when you say ''conservative''? How is that unbearable?


----------



## lostinlife (Nov 15, 2015)

I heard that if a girl talks to a boy or vice versa, they are suspended, and that student has this bad impression with the teachers that will lead to teachers generally disliking those students
Also heard that, girls with their head covered get more favoritism compared to non head covered

But these are the stories i heard from a student who graduated from there 6 years ago, so it might be different now
But she said the hospital in riphah there is great for BDS, she was really grateful for the exposure and said that that part of the entire course was most worth her entire experience.
I don't know if modular also works in dental, or if its mbbs only, but i know 100% that Riphah is teaching in the modular system and IMDC isn't, so

The only thing i would have against IMDC is that its faraway,and that they have only had 6 batches of BDS so far, and the non modular system if it also applies for dental

But the good thing about IMDC is that its MDS degree is pretty famous, so that should mean their BDS should be decent too, and there's less of that over conservative environment, your only problem will be dealing with dental there


----------

